# VBA Closed



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats Brad! and to Ben too!! :thumb: :cheers: :yo:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats to Ben and Brad


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

mag41vance said:


> Congratulation to Brad Baker Jr. You finished the year like you started. VBA AMFS state champ.
> Good job to my son Ben for his 4th place finish in the AMFS. It was his first time to shoot field archery in a competition. He used his 3D set up and shot a 528 his first day, and a 558 his second day. I think he will tweak his set-up from the 70lb Sentenal, and Fat Boy arrows on future Field shoots.
> Personally I missed seeing some of the Old Dominions best shooters, but it was a good week-end overall at Augusta Archers.
> 
> Now its time to go Hunting!


Vance I agree, congratultions go out to all of the shooters who came out for a great weekend, I will also say that having shot with Ben on Sunday that he has a bright future in field archery and hope to shoot with him again.
Terry


----------



## Jim French (Nov 20, 2004)

*VBA Results*

Is it possible to see the results of the VBA (Closed) shoot before the next Newsletter comes out? I can't find them anywhere, and can't understand why it takes so long to post them on the VBA web site!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Jim French said:


> Is it possible to see the results of the VBA (Closed) shoot before the next Newsletter comes out? I can't find them anywhere, and can't understand why it takes so long to post them on the VBA web site!


http://www.augustaarcherssite.com/id16.html


----------



## Jim French (Nov 20, 2004)

*VBA Results*

http://www.augustaarcherssite.com/id16.html 

Thanks!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

What rounds did you shoot for this competition?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Bees said:


> What rounds did you shoot for this competition?


28 Field Sat
14 Hunter 14 Animal Sun


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> 28 Field Sat
> 14 Hunter 14 Animal Sun


OH! that explains the over 560 scores on Second day.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Good job Brad and Ben!!!


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

Congradulations on your SC also Vance, enjoyed shooting with you on Sunday.

Scott


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Scott.
It was a good group to shoot with. I enjoyed parts of the tournament very much.
I Started very poorly on Saturday 17 down after 15 targets, but was able to pull it together for a 538. I had been shooting so much better coming in to the event. I had an 87 x count which I was pleased with, but to many blunders. Hopefully next year I will be in a little better control.
Keep that Elite tuned, I hope to shoot some more with you.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Thanks Scott.
> It was a good group to shoot with. I enjoyed parts of the tournament very much.
> I Started very poorly on Saturday 17 down after 15 targets, but was able to pull it together for a 538. I had been shooting so much better coming in to the event. I had an 87 x count which I was pleased with, but to many blunders. Hopefully next year I will be in a little better control.
> Keep that Elite tuned, I hope to shoot some more with you.


We call old Scott the "Clock Man". If you're not careful, he'll clean your clock!
Yes, I know from experience.:embara:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> We call old Scott the "Clock Man". If you're not careful, he'll clean your clock!
> Yes, I know from experience.:embara:



Sounds like an Elite Bow shoot-off is in order.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Sounds like an Elite Bow shoot-off is in order.


No shoot off needed. Scott is the Clock Man. He puts his time in and it shows without a doubt. Pretty humble in his abilites too.
Although,...I know he loves his wrist strap releases.:wink:


----------

